# Ryanair flights - How far in advance will they take bookings ?



## deli (22 Sep 2008)

Hi,
Just wondering if anyone knows how far in advance you can book Ryanair flights ? I'm looking to book flight for next April, they are currently only taking bookings up to the end of March

Thanks


----------



## bacchus (22 Sep 2008)

*Re: Ryanair flights - How far in advance will they take bookings ??*

6 months i think.


----------



## Bronte (23 Sep 2008)

They are forever changing this, you just need to log on every week/month until you can do the booking.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (23 Sep 2008)

deli said:


> Hi,
> Just wondering if anyone knows how far in advance you can book Ryanair flights ? I'm looking to book flight for next April, they are currently only taking bookings up to the end of March
> 
> Thanks


 
Most routes are up to March 28th, except the skiing routes that have been extended into Easter.


_Ryanair, Europe’s largest low fares airline, today (2nd September 2008) announced its biggest ever Winter Ski Programme with the launch of its 2008/09 schedule containing 101 routes, a 40% increase in the number of routes it operated in its 2007/08 programme. Ryanair has extended this year’s schedule to Saturday, 18th April 2009 to include next year’s Easter holidays._


----------

